# Mayday! :)



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I used the Mayday feature just a few minutes ago to ask my question about the device getting warm.  I also asked about the blueish tinge around the page when in the reading app or on a white screen.  The tech advisor told me that both things were normal.  I was connected fairly quickly and he was very friendly.  He verified my account info and then answered my questions.  I wasn't sure about using the feature at first, but it was so much quicker and easier than trying to describe my problem over chat.

All in all, it was kind of neat and it may be a more useful feature than I thought at first.  

Has anyone else tried Mayday?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was hoping that someone would report on it.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

From Amazon's Fire HDX page (emphasis added):



> 15 seconds or less is the Mayday *response time goal*.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm working with Mayday now, my third rep to try to solve a problem, and I will say someone has come on in 15 seconds every time (though one was right on the cusp).  

So far I've dealt with Opie and two Elizabeths....

And my problem hasn't been solved yet.

Betsy


----------

